# My European Haulage, pic heavy.



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

It's been a while! I went on holliday to Europe (Paris and Spain) and with all the lovely summer collections that MAC's been launching i couldn't help myself and i had to go and splurge. I now feel some of the european specktrites here as MAC is really expensive over there. Anywhoo these are my goodies:

MAC:
Tender tones: Hush Hush and Sweet tooth.

Cool Heat: Solar white, Gulf Stream and Climate blue. I also got Sonic vibe and Major manor lipglasses. 







Sonic Chic: Merrily, Gleeful and Love Joy.

New View: Medium Dark and Shimmer MSF.






Electroflash:Two to glow, Sean and sky, odd couple, polar ooposite and love connection.






Starflash: Glamour Check!, Bold and Brazen, Talent Pool, Grand Enterance, Mink and Sable, Dreammaker and Go. Feline kohl power.
 (not in order)






Benefit: High Brow, Bad gal lash mascara and Dallas powder blush.

Make up Forever: Aqua eyes waterproof pencil eyeliner in terquoise and Duo adhesive.

Urban Decay: Baked eyeshadow and Primer Potion.






Sephora: 1 Smokey eyes pallete and 1 Glitter eyes pallete.

Front





Back





Smokey eyes from the inside










Glitter eyes from the inside













Typing all the stuff out made me relise that that's a lot of stuff! LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: My European Haulage*

wow amazing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: My European Haulage*

good haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... wait... for some reason i thought you lived in the UK? or am i just imagining stuff?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: My European Haulage*

Awesome haul!!  You have much catching up to do with us Bimbos!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: My European Haulage*

Amazing haul! That's where you disappeared off to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've missed your posts!

And you are gorgeous in your avatar btw.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My European Haulage*

Amazing haul.


----------



## nunu (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My European Haulage*

Thank you! I can't wait to play with all my goodies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_good haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... wait... for some reason i thought you lived in the UK? or am i just imagining stuff?_

 
Hey! No you weren't imagining anything! I used to live in the uk for sometime but now i am back at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Amazing haul! That's where you disappeared off to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've missed your posts!

And you are gorgeous in your avatar btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the lovely comments!


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 20, 2008)

ohh thats a lovely haul! i have the bad gal lash and aqua eye in the same color and i love them both!


----------



## damsel (Aug 20, 2008)

oooooo, nice haul!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Nora!!!  That is one amazing haul!!  I'm so jealous


----------



## n_c (Aug 20, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

Great stuff! Those Sephora palettes look great!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 20, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwww nice haulage!!!! Hope you had an amazing time in Europe!


----------



## Jot (Aug 21, 2008)

hi Hun, good to see you still hauling like a pro


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Great haul and good to hear from you! Enjoy your new stuff!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 21, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

wow im so jealous of all of you here on specktra  i wish i had that much money and make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someday, someday lol 
anyway i hope u had a great time in europe
those sephora pallettes look like so much fun! i cant wait to see if i can get them online


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 1, 2008)

Those Sephora palettes look nice.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 3, 2008)

ooooh great haul, those sephora pallets are ace!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

wow
glitter eyes palette looks hot

enjoy


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Wowza that is a haul!  Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

That Sephora smokey eyes palette looks amazing!

I went to Paris last month and was so looking forward to going in Sephora but I HATED it!
The assistants wouldn't leave me alone so I left with nothing


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome stuff! This is one amazing haul! You beter post some FOTDs with all of the goods, I miss seeing you post!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 6, 2008)

Fab haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the sephora smokey eyes palette.


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks my lovelies!


----------



## red (Sep 6, 2008)

amazing


----------



## nikki (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, you got a lot of great stuff!  Have lots of fun!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 9, 2008)

amazing haul


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 9, 2008)

wowwww i love everything! enjoyyyyyy


----------

